# Probleme mit Save Tv



## Unregistriert (10 Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor einem halben Jahr ein Testabo für den Onlinevideorecorder von Save-Tv begonnen und danach keine weiteren Versuche unternommen einen Vertrag einzugehen, da ich das Programm nicht praktisch fand.
Fünf Monate später bekam ich E-Mails mit einer ZAhlungsaufforderung, die ich gelöscht habe in der Annahme es sei ein BEtrugsversuch. 

Save-Tv wollte mittlerweile 58 € für die Nutzung für ein JAhr von mir haben und hat jetzt ein Inkassounternehmen eingeschaltet, das von mir insgesamt 107 € fordert, da eine Abbuchung der Gebühren von meinem Konto nicht möglich war. Einen Vertrag habe ich nicht vorliegen und es kam auch keine Rechnung, die ich bei der Firma angefordert hatte.

JEtzt bietet man mir Ratenzahlung an und ich bin stinksauer, weil ich keine schriftlichen Beweise vorliegen habe und jeder Verzug nur noch mehr Mahngebühren nach sich zieht.

Wie kann ich mich in diesem Fall verhalten? Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen. Ich will auf keinen Fall bezahlen und bin schon einigermaßen verzweifelt.

Vielen Dank!!

_Posting in passendes Forum verschoben modinfo_


----------



## Reducal (10 Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Save Tv*

...dann lies mal bei der Diskussion zum Schwesterprojekt > HIER < etwas quer, da werden sich womöglich Antworten ergeben. Dein Problem ist das, dass du nicht innerhalb der 14tägigen Testphase gekündigt hattest. Ob die automatisch eingesetzte Kostenpflicht Gültigkeit hat, ist umstritten, kann hier aber nicht weiter analysiert werden, da man in verbotene Rechtsberatung abgleiten würde.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Save Tv*

falls es sich um diese Seite  handelt:  [noparse]www.save.tv[/noparse]

kann ich keine Kostenangabe finden 
im  Lizenzvertrag  steht eindeutig, dass es sich um einen kostenlosen Dienst handelt


> Nutzungsbedingungen
> 
> Dies sind die allgemeinen Nutzungsbedingungen für die Nutzung des kostenlosen Online-Videorecorders von save.tv  (nachfolgend “Nutzungsbedingungen“). Durch Anmeldung beim *kostenlosen *Online-Videorecorder von save.tv kommt zwischen Ihnen und der save.tv ltd. (nachfolgend “save.tv“) ein Nutzungsvertrag über die Nutzung des kostenlosen Online-Videorecorders von save.tv  zustande. Gleichzeitig erklären Sie sich mit der Geltung dieser Nutzungsbedingungen, die Bestandteil des Nutzungsvertrages sind, einverstanden.
> § 1 Nutzungsgegenstande
> ...



ah Moment, der Haken kommt noch !!!



> 1. Nutzungsbedingungen Save.TV Videorecorder
> Bei einer zusätzlichen Anmeldung für das EasyRecord Plugin gelten darüber hinaus die
> 2. Softwarelizenzbedingungen EasyRecord Plugin
> .....
> ...



Eine  Stelle wo konkret in den Nutzungsbedingungen steht, was es kosten soll, hab ich  nicht finden können
http://www.save.tv/STV/S/misc/terms.cfm?wl=&sk=joe&tic=21757&

über der Anmeldemaske stehen ein paar Preisangaben als Bilder


----------



## johinos (11 Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Save Tv*

Bei der ersten Anmeldung wird nicht nach der Art des "Upgrades" gefragt - das kommt erst später. Also kein Upgrade, kein kostenpflichtiger Vertrag, keine Rechnung. Während der Testzeit kann man jederzeit upgraden: _"Hier können Sie Ihr Testpaket upgraden. Sie haben die Auswahl zwischen 3 verschiedenen Paketen: ..." _
Man muss das gewünschte Paket (Voreinstellung 12 Monate) auswählen, dann auf "Verlängern" klicken.

@unregistriert: Ist ausgeschlossen, dass ein "upgraden" durchgeführt wurde? Oder dass eine zweite Anmeldung erfolgte - Testzeit wird sicherlich jedem nur einmal zugestanden? Am besten bei Save.TV mal nachfragen - die werden sicher das Problem losen können. Und dann bitte das Ergebnis hier posten. 

Wirkliche Probleme hat es mit Save.TV bisher wohl noch nicht gegeben.


----------



## Reducal (11 Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Save Tv*



johinos schrieb:


> Wirkliche Probleme hat es mit Save.TV bisher wohl noch nicht gegeben.


Doch, urheberrechtlich, siehe > HIER <. Da das System aber heute immer noch online ist, nehme ich an, dass das Problem vom Tisch ist.


----------



## johinos (15 Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Save Tv*



johinos schrieb:


> Bei der ersten Anmeldung wird nicht nach der Art des "Upgrades" gefragt - das kommt erst später. Also kein Upgrade, kein kostenpflichtiger Vertrag, keine Rechnung.


Hat niemand mitgelesen, der sich auskennt? Ich muss mich korrigieren, anscheinend geht die Testphase bei Nichtkündigung automatisch in einen Jahresvertrag über. Nicht ungewöhnlich, aber netter wäre zumindest eine kurze Info vor Ablauf der Probezeit. Nach Ablauf der Testzeit kommen wohl zwei EMails:

a)
_wir freuen uns Sie weiterhin als Kunde von Save.TV EasyRecord begrüßen zu dürfen. 
Laut Ihres geltenden Lizenzvertrages haben wir Ihren Lizenzvertrag um eine weitere Laufzeit verlängert:
EasyRecord Plugin Professional (Zeitraum 1 Jahr ab Tag nach Ende der Testzeit)
Eine Quittung über den Rechnungsbetrag, der in der nächsten Zeit von Ihrem Konto abgebucht wird, erhalten Sie in Kürze per Email._

b)
_die Banktransaktion des in der Quittung aufgeführten Betrages wird
in den nächsten Tagen automatisch durchgeführt._

Dann folgen nochmals die Vertragsdaten. Und die Gesamtsumme 59,88 Euro, eben 12 x 4,99 Euro. 




Captain Picard schrieb:


> § 4 Mietzeit, Einzugsermächtigung, Vertragsdauer, Verlängerung des Vertrages, Kündigung


Die Formulierung dort bedeutet wohl, dass entsprechend der Voreinstellung für 1 Jahr abgeschlossen wird - mit der Möglichkeit vor Ablauf der 14 Tage zu kündigen. Nutzt man das ganze am 15. Tag auch noch, dann gilt § 4: Der Kunde möchte die Software auch weiterhin in Anspruch nehmen.

Wahrscheinlich anfechtbar, wenn jemand auf den Ablauf der 14 Tage nicht geachtet hat, aber  trotzdem nicht weiternutzen will. Man wird auf das Ende der Probezeit nirgends hingewiesen, die Software funktioniert am 15. Tag wie vorher. Das passt nicht so recht zu der Formulierung über der Anmeldemaske: _"Können wir Sie im Testzeitraum begeistern, können Sie Ihr EasyRecord Plugin jederzeit zu einem der folgenden Pakete upgraden:"_


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Save Tv*



johinos schrieb:


> Hat niemand mitgelesen, der sich auskennt?


vielleicht sogar jene nette Computerzeitschrift, die in ihrer aktuellen Ausgabe save.tv massiv bewirbt, inkl. kostenloser Probenutzung?


----------



## Reducal (15 Juli 2007)

*AW: Probleme mit Save Tv*



johinos schrieb:


> ...aber netter wäre zumindest eine kurze Info vor Ablauf der Probezeit.
> ...Man wird auf das Ende der Probezeit nirgends hingewiesen, die Software funktioniert am 15. Tag wie vorher....


Es kann sein, dass das so nicht richtig ist. Vor über einem Jahr war ich mit meinen Echtdaten dort mal während der 14tägigen Testphase angemeldet. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass damals, etwa am 10. Tag, eine entsprechende Nachricht als Hinweis kam. Außerdem wurde (wenn ich mich hier mal nicht täusche) das Ende der Nutzungszeit in dem Player angezeigt (rückwärts gezählt).


----------

